# Crazy Idea...



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

So I have been thinking about some interesting ways to feed my piranhas...and gots to wondering...What would be a cool way...Well one of my friends thought up this insane idea:

To get some kind of a floating rock...and have it sit in the middle of a tank...Sort of like an small island....On top of this rock...We put a mouse/rat, somethig like that...and some food...Basically...This will be the mouse's home...on this little island...BUT, everytime he goes to drink some of that "lake" water...He run the risk of a piranha jumping up and tearing his face off...Not to mention being dragged in and ripped apart.









What do you guys think?

P.S. I don't need any idiots telling me that I'm sick and this is inhumane...I know I'm sick in my own way...and I'm not here to argue about if this is right or wrong..So please...Let's not even go there...Just comment if you like the idea or not...No insults on me...Thanks.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I love the idea. When I get the chance, I'm gonna do it with my rhom tank.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> I love the idea. When I get the chance, I'm gonna do it with my rhom tank.
> [snapback]1153218[/snapback]​


Dude...If you do it...You have to videotape it. Although its kinda hard to tell when the mouse will actually get eaten...But just watching the setup and all that would be cool all in itself.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG, DUUUUUUUDE, that is the most awesome idea I have heard in a long, long, long time! CRUEL AS HELL, yes, but still AWESOME. Will you feed it? Or let hunger be a driving force to make it try to swim to a place with food? Or better yet, make TWO islands, and each time you feed it, put the food on the OTHER island, so it has to swim across to get to it....hahahhah. Jesus, I'm so sick...you didn't hear this fom me...
And def film it!


----------



## Shockey+Manning=Shocking (Jul 18, 2005)

Hope your fish doesnt jump to get the Mouse and get beached on the island or do something nutty like that.. What happens if they don't get it and the mouse just sits there? Will you feed it or let it starve?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> OMG, DUUUUUUUDE, that is the most awesome idea I have heard in a long, long, long time! CRUEL AS HELL, yes, but still AWESOME. *Will you feed it? Or let hunger be a driving force to make it try to swim to a place with food? Or better yet, make TWO islands, and each time you feed it, put the food on the OTHER island, so it has to swim across to get to it*....hahahhah. Jesus, I'm so sick...you didn't hear this fom me...
> And def film it!
> [snapback]1153241[/snapback]​


Dude...That is SICK...and I love it!....Hmm...Do I let him get attacked while trying to find food...Or do I let it be a surprise attack when he goes to drink...Decisions, decisions...But hell yeah dude...Great idea...I'm definitely gonna try to film it.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that is stupid. the mouse would sh*t in your tank and it would just be dumb. but a frog or 2 haha scare them to jump in the water lol. i dont know the mouse thing might work i just dont think so plus in all the videos ive seen it takes a while for the rbp to atack it but when they do they fuk it up


----------



## Shockey+Manning=Shocking (Jul 18, 2005)

Plus don't forget mice are very smart buggers, thats whyits a pain to get them out of the house and the weirdest places.. I bet the mouse would find a way to survive and avoid the Ps..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sounds like a cool idea. video it, but the only bad thing is u have to clean the mouses sh*t


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Sounds great! Remember take video!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Then f it, just don't feed it and it will eventually have to go look for food...and then CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ThePriest said:


> You SICK TWAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:


> Plus don't forget mice are very smart buggers, thats whyits a pain to get them out of the house and the weirdest places.. I bet the mouse would find a way to survive and avoid the Ps..
> [snapback]1153253[/snapback]​


See I think not...Mice do get thirsty...and eventually...He's gonna have to drink some of the water...I'm not gonna feed my piranha's anything the entire time...I mean...Put 2 and 2 together...Eventually that mouse is DEAD.


----------



## Shockey+Manning=Shocking (Jul 18, 2005)

> See I think not...Mice do get thirsty...and eventually...He's gonna have to drink some of the water...I'm not gonna feed my piranha's anything the entire time...I mean...Put 2 and 2 together...Eventually that mouse is DEAD.


See I think your putting the wrong 2 and 2 together.. You going to end up with 22 instead of 4, lol.. I think the mouse will die of hunger or thirst because their smart enough to know that they are in tough doo doo. I may be wrong of course, but they are smart and I think they would rather die of that than getting ripped apart.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i know he started out by saying not to call him inhumane and everything but what the hell does he expect,did he not remember what happened in his last thread where he feed the rat to his babies,well he should expect the same thing in this thread not everyone agrees with the inhumane sh*t that he does it would be like throwing him in my garage at night and putting my wolf by the door and telling him that he can't eat till he gets past my dog wouldnt happen.So expect the sh*t that you get because im sure there is more to follow


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:


> > See I think not...Mice do get thirsty...and eventually...He's gonna have to drink some of the water...I'm not gonna feed my piranha's anything the entire time...I mean...Put 2 and 2 together...Eventually that mouse is DEAD.
> 
> 
> See I think your putting the wrong 2 and 2 together.. You going to end up with 22 instead of 4, lol.. I think the mouse will die of hunger or thirst because their smart enough to know that they are in tough doo doo. I may be wrong of course, but they are smart and I think they would rather die of that than getting ripped apart.
> [snapback]1153274[/snapback]​


I wonder if mice see fish as predators; as a threat...?
But you may wind up with the p's eating eachother, because if the mouse drinks only at night or if the p's can't get to him b/c only his mouth is at the tip of the water, they may not be able to grab him...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:


> > See I think not...Mice do get thirsty...and eventually...He's gonna have to drink some of the water...I'm not gonna feed my piranha's anything the entire time...I mean...Put 2 and 2 together...Eventually that mouse is DEAD.
> 
> 
> See I think your putting the wrong 2 and 2 together.. You going to end up with 22 instead of 4, lol.. I think the mouse will die of hunger or thirst because their smart enough to know that they are in tough doo doo. I may be wrong of course, but they are smart and I think they would rather die of that than getting ripped apart.
> [snapback]1153274[/snapback]​


I don't think so man...I thought the idea of the mouse swimming back and forth from island to island for food was cool...But it defeated the purpose of what I wanted to see...I've already seen a mouse get attacked while swimming...

I am just strictly talking about my original idea...of having the food on his island...and running the risk of only being attacked when drinking the water.


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello
This is my first post here. You guys are wacked---I love it!-------On a serious note: I have a small eigenmanni (sp) about 4 1/2". I have thought about feeding him a live mouse but was worried about injury. I dont want the mouse clawing out an eyeball. Any thoughts or exp.


----------



## Shockey+Manning=Shocking (Jul 18, 2005)

> I wonder if mice see fish as predators; as a threat...?
> But you may wind up with the p's eating eachother, because if the mouse drinks only at night or if the p's can't get to him b/c only his mouth is at the tip of the water, they may not be able to grab him...


Exactly! And mice are smart enough to find a way to survive..



> I don't think so man...I thought the idea of the mouse swimming back and forth from island to island for food was cool...But it defeated the purpose of what I wanted to see...I've already seen a mouse get attacked while swimming...
> 
> I am just strictly talking about my original idea...of having the food on his island...and running the risk of only being attacked when drinking the water.


It's a cool idea bro, I am just saying a mouse is smart enough to observe the Ps and than try to find a way to survive as long as possible, meaning not getting eaten and maybe eventually dying by hunger.. Now if you put a mouse on one island and a food on another than I think that may work.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Naah! Go for it ((( J2 ))) and tell us then how it went.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Priest, I think eveybody has understood your opinion. Now please shut up


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pyri said:


> Priest, I think eveybody has understood your opinion. Now please shut up
> [snapback]1153322[/snapback]​


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you guys really need to settle down a bit



((( J2 ))) said:


> So I have been thinking about some interesting ways to feed my piranhas...and gots to wondering...What would be a cool way...Well one of my friends thought up this insane idea:
> 
> To get some kind of a floating rock...and have it sit in the middle of a tank...Sort of like an small island....On top of this rock...We put a mouse/rat, somethig like that...and some food...Basically...This will be the mouse's home...on this little island...BUT, everytime he goes to drink some of that "lake" water...He run the risk of a piranha jumping up and tearing his face off...Not to mention being dragged in and ripped apart.
> 
> ...


i dont think it would work to well, alot of the piranhas i read about in peoples tank stay away from the surface of the water



King Oscar said:


> sounds like a cool idea. video it, but the only bad thing is u have to clean the mouses sh*t
> [snapback]1153256[/snapback]​


this is just one reason i wouldnt do it, it probably would take along time for them to eat if they do, and in that time that mouse is going to sh*t alot, and who knows what that sh*t could transfer over into the tank water



reefer said:


> Hello
> This is my first post here. You guys are wacked---I love it!-------On a serious note: I have a small eigenmanni (sp) about 4 1/2". I have thought about feeding him a live mouse but was worried about injury. I dont want the mouse clawing out an eyeball. Any thoughts or exp.
> [snapback]1153291[/snapback]​


welcome, dont let this thread put you off, usually everyone is pretty cool


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

All the trouble is cleaned up out of this post...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> All the trouble is cleaned up out of this post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, I liked my reply about what I eat...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

How about you dangle your dick in the water (prolly about the same size as the mouse)
That way not only will your Ps be getting live food but we will all be able to laugh at you aswell!!!
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think your one sick f*ck. You called someone inhumane because his fish was dying and some1 suggested to wack it over the head to end its suffering. To even think this idea you have to be either extremly young and immature or a complete nutcase. If you go ahead with this, I hope the mouse/rat kills your p's.... You dont deserve em. 
Seriously I dont get you. You cry inhumanity when some1 was gonna put a fish out of its misery but your sitting here talking about starving your fish till they eat this mouse.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> How about you dangle your dick in the water (prolly about the same size as the mouse)
> That way not only will your Ps be getting live food but we will all be able to laugh at you aswell!!!
> Let us know how you get on
> 
> ...


Sure...Only if you promise to come over and film it for me.


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

A few sick people even out the rest of the world...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I think your one sick f*ck. You called someone inhumane because his fish was dying and some1 suggested to wack it over the head to end its suffering. To even think this idea you have to be either extremly young and immature or a complete nutcase. If you go ahead with this, I hope the mouse/rat kills your p's.... You dont deserve em.
> Seriously I dont get you. You cry inhumanity when some1 was gonna put a fish out of its misery but your sitting here talking about starving your fish till they eat this mouse.
> [snapback]1153363[/snapback]​


Guy,s you are making me blush...Please stop with all the compliments already. I know I'm sick.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

im guessing your a teeny booper?


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

Seriously---Could a live mouse harm my fish?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> well i know he started out by saying not to call him inhumane and everything but what the hell does he expect,did he not remember what happened in his last thread where he feed the rat to his babies,well he should expect the same thing in this thread not everyone agrees with the inhumane sh*t that he does it would be like throwing him in my garage at night and putting my wolf by the door and telling him that he can't eat till he gets past my dog wouldnt happen.So expect the sh*t that you get because im sure there is more to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I'm gonna say about this is...I know not everyone agrees with it...But that's fine..You have your opinion...I said...I know some people are going to say I'm sick and say it's inhumane...SO THERE"S NO NEED TO POST WHAT I ALREADY KNOW....Simply post if you like the idea and why...or if you don't like it...Then just say you don't like it...Simple.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:


> > I wonder if mice see fish as predators; as a threat...?
> > But you may wind up with the p's eating eachother, because if the mouse drinks only at night or if the p's can't get to him b/c only his mouth is at the tip of the water, they may not be able to grab him...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...You do make a good point...This is why right now...its just an idea...I'm just trying to get some ideas too.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:
> 
> 
> > > I wonder if mice see fish as predators; as a threat...?
> ...


I say that for this to work, you're either gonna:
1) have to have the food on a separate island, or
2) starve the mouse to get it to swim to look for food, or
3) have really aggressive p's that will come out of the water to grab it, or
4) have the island be high enough out of the water that the mouse has to reach down low over the side of the island to drink; exposing a good part of his body and not just the tip of his mouth
5) have to starve the p's so they will attack out of the water, but you run a risk of having them eat eachother first
6) have a mouse that can't jump onto the side of the tank and escape into your house - very bad!

Lemme know how it goes! Film it if ya can...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I think your one sick f*ck. You called someone inhumane because his fish was dying and some1 suggested to wack it over the head to end its suffering. To even think this idea you have to be either extremly young and immature or a complete nutcase. If you go ahead with this, I hope the mouse/rat kills your p's.... You dont deserve em.
> Seriously I dont get you. You cry inhumanity when some1 was gonna put a fish out of its misery but your sitting here talking about starving your fish till they eat this mouse.
> [snapback]1153363[/snapback]​


Since you have to resort to more namecalling...calling me a "teenie bopper"...I'll address your post more seriously this time...Even though I shouldn't have too...

If you read my posts in that certain thread you bring up...You'll know this...

1. A feeder mouse's life means nothing to me...They are raised to die...That's their soul purpose in life...Done.

2. I love my piranha's and I would never intentionally do anything to put them in harms way...

If you think starving a piranha to eat a mouse that will be swimming back and forth from island to island...or when drinking for the water shows that I don't care about my piranha's...Then I guess you must not know of how p's live in the wild...Because Piranha's starve for weeks in the wild...until that 1 moment that something falls into their water...At that moment...That thing is destroyed...Its nature man...get over it...And again...I already explained how in nature...hammers DO NOT hit piranhas over the head.









Secondly...please do not bother with the name-calling and arguing on this anymore...It dimishes the purpose of my topic...If you don't like it...Then leave.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:
> ...


Addressing your post by the numbers...

4...Very good point...I was thinking the opposite...But it makes more sense to have the mouse fully expose himself over the water trying to get a drink...then having him just sip it easily...Good one.









5...This is my biggest concern...If I notice at any point in this "experiment" my p's start nipping and attacking eachother...I will feed them...As I DO NOT want any harm to come to them.

6...Yes...most definitely...I am going to have to make sure I drain the water level just enough.

Good points bro.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

reefer said:


> Seriously---Could a live mouse harm my fish?
> [snapback]1153381[/snapback]​


To be straight to the point...YES...Almost any live animal can harm your p's...Wether it be from the animal kicking and/or biting back...or from a fish having a disease...Live food always runs the risk of harm.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

This has to be the stupidest sh*t I have ever heard


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Brett said:


> This has to be the stupidest sh*t I have ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Are you still young?


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be the stupidest sh*t I have ever heard
> ...


Good point







so maybe it's not the stupidest thing I've ever heard, but it ranks in the top 1000.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Brett said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Brett said:
> ...


I'm glad you're laughing about it and not seriously pissed about it.









But you know...I don't see how you can call this idea "stupid" when really its almost essientially what happens in the wild...Animals, including mice, drink from piranha infested waters...and sometimes have to risk entering them in search for food...Also...In the wild...Piranha's can starve for weeks until finally a animal falls in their waters...and they get to eat...So by using your logic...simulating a piranha's natural enviroment...is stupid?


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

I think its a great idea. I tried that with my friends turtle landing when he got it just before he put it in his tank. i left it in my tank for a day or so and i put pieces of shrimp and cubes of beef heart on the sides of it. my piranhas would either agitate the island so the things could fall off or they just jumped up. becareful though because i was watching and one of my p's jumped up and landed on the island. luckily i was there to push him back in.

if you do it its got to be on a vid!! :







:


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

i think it's funny how everyone says feeding p's live prey is inhuman.. what do you think they feed on in the wild frozen blood worms or frozen fish? No. They feed on animals. not frozen processed ones. they are predators, they are gonna eat whatever they want. so next time you think its human how about you keep your mouth shut and think about where piranhas come from.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > All the trouble is cleaned up out of this post...
> ...


Well the fire was out and gone, no need keeping the fuel around....:laugh:

Everyone needs to lighten up a little, this is no different then the many threads, about "dream tanks" and "stocking a pool with 1000 pygos"

No one has to agree with anyone, but no need to bash anyone, this is more of a serious forum, remember not the lounge









BTW......... I think 99% of the folks who first get into piranhas are for the carnage and watching them eat live foods.I seem to remember myself feeding a tank of red belly a mouse many years ago with all my drunk, stoned friends watching....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

no mouse is afraid of water and no mouse will stay on the island all day and night without takeing a swim to find freedom...(imo) the mouse will just swim around the tank use the island to rest than swim for freedom again and again


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

fury said:


> no mouse is afraid of water and no mouse will stay on the island all day and night without takeing a swim to find freedom...(imo) the mouse will just swim around the tank use the island to rest than swim for freedom again and again
> [snapback]1153678[/snapback]​


I'm gonna have to agree with you on this one.







And the more times he tries to find freedom...The more chances for my piranha's to eat.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

well i wont say this is inhumane, or stupid, but its definately one of the more unique ideas on these boards in a while...

i think if you're going to keep a live mouse on an island its as good as keeping a pet mouse, which means you'll need to do some research on mice to know what kinds of disease they can carry/spread to the water in their crap and know how those toxins can affect your fish..

next, mice can jump...very high for their size...an avg mouse is what, 3 inches? that will be able to jump about 2 feet or something like that, as their hind legs can be quite powerful... simply draining the water level a little may not be sufficient in keeping the mouse in your tank unless your tank is like 4 feet tall or something...

thirdly, have you ever seen the opennings that mice can get into/out of? a mouse can get thru an openning thats 1/4" tall... which means assuming the mouse can jump 2 feet from the island to something else in the tank, like a filter or your canopy, it can probably find a hole small enough to escape and go reproduce in your house...

mice can also climb fairly well, as in 90 degrees vertically if the surface is right...if you have a wooden canopy that might be enough to get a hold of if they jump and they're gone...

all in all i think it would be interesting to see someone else do, but not something id experiment with... anyhow, just a few thoughts you may want to consider...

oh, and if you do it, post the video...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K ill try to be nice.









J2... This isnt the wild so comparing your p's to wild p's is apples to oranges imo. This lil experiment has no benefit for your fish. Its simply so you can get your shits and giggles wich imo is somewhat disturbing. Sorry, just the way I feel about the subject.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

eeh, don't listen to the haters, man...it's an awesome friggin idea...but Lex is right about it jumping - could get away...maybe you wanna put a leash around it...lol - now that would be something


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

where do you get a floating rock


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

this is a friggin crazy idea haha, yeah i duno id worry alot about the mouse escaping, so id make sure the lid and all the top is totaly sealed! as for a island i woudl prolly take soem round thing with air in it to float maby like 2-3"deep(for the mouse to sit over to drink) so u dotn have to lower the water lever much, and then under it in the middle screw soemthing like a string or somehting that will bend but be strong and then secure it to the bottom of the tank right under it making it stable but would still move alot of ur P's pushed it







i jsut wonder what u woudl use for string to secure it, and then tie it to a rock or soemthing to keep it from dragging. and for the island maby u could make somthing out of like styrafoam or somthing and then coat it in soemthing to seal it







i duno. so menay ideas but thats what i would do.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

for all of you people saying J2 is crazy or stupid and stragne or whatever. . . .Just a little advice. . . LOOK AT HIS AVATAR. . .


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

pinchy said:


> where do you get a floating rock
> [snapback]1153826[/snapback]​


dont use a rock use a turtle landing.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Enough complaining about his idea! How does his decision affect you? It doesn't so STFU! 
Back to the topic. How are you going to make the island? When are you going to do it already, I am getting ancy!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Shockey+Manning=Shocking said:


> Plus don't forget mice are very smart buggers, thats whyits a pain to get them out of the house and the weirdest places.. I bet the mouse would find a way to survive and avoid the Ps..
> [snapback]1153253[/snapback]​


Ya they are so smart they eat poison or go for sticky traps or mouse traps that smart. So it would defintily not want to drink at all cause it would be so smart that it would go grab a straw from the kitchen and drink from that. Ya.

Anyways I think it would be a slow process but of course it would work and when it did it would be aweosme


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

All I'm gonna say about this is...I know not everyone agrees with it...But that's fine..You have your opinion...I said...I know some people are going to say I'm sick and say it's inhumane...SO THERE"S NO NEED TO POST WHAT I ALREADY KNOW....Simply post if you like the idea and why...or if you don't like it...Then just say you don't like it...Simple.








[snapback]1153382[/snapback]​[/quote]

I don´t like it.









BTW J2, how many piranhas do u have in the tank?


----------



## Shockey+Manning=Shocking (Jul 18, 2005)

> Ya they are so smart they eat poison or go for sticky traps or mouse traps that smart. So it would defintily not want to drink at all cause it would be so smart that it would go grab a straw from the kitchen and drink from that. Ya.
> 
> Anyways I think it would be a slow process but of course it would work and when it did it would be aweosme


Yeah but it usually it takes couple times to catch them, because they manage to figure some of the traps out. So the poison is a straight up way of doing the job. Even a small bite to taste is enough to kill them. I wonder if its possible to put a whole rat in the tank with the Serra. ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

This idea is just so friggin awesome, I can't even tell you. Dude, you could even have a trap floor, so if the mouse steps on it, he falls through into the water...see how long it takes him to learn that. And a spring that launches it into the water, too, if he steps on it...hahahah, boobie traps galore


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

C.D. said:


> for all of you people saying J2 is crazy or stupid and stragne or whatever. . . .Just a little advice. . . LOOK AT HIS AVATAR. . .
> [snapback]1154016[/snapback]​


Exactly.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

iam7617115 said:


> pinchy said:
> 
> 
> > where do you get a floating rock
> ...


That sounds a lot better then a floating rock...Do you have any links to pics of one and any ideas as to where I can get one?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Enough complaining about his idea! How does his decision affect you? It doesn't so STFU!
> Back to the topic. How are you going to make the island? When are you going to do it already, I am getting ancy!
> [snapback]1154059[/snapback]​


Well Im still trying to figure out how to make the island...This is still in the planning stages...I would say its not gonna happen for awhile...I'll do some researching this weekend at my local pet stores for turtle landings...or something like that...This is gonna take some time...So be patient...I know its hard...Because Im ancy as hell to do it too.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> This idea is just so friggin awesome, I can't even tell you. Dude, you could even have a trap floor, so if the mouse steps on it, he falls through into the water...see how long it takes him to learn that. And a spring that launches it into the water, too, if he steps on it...hahahah, boobie traps galore
> [snapback]1154192[/snapback]​


WTF...







You're crazy dude...I'm not gonna be going to that much of an extreme...They are good ideas...But I barely can see myself having enough time just to make a simple island...But with trap doors, springs, boobie traps...Cmon man...I'd love to see someone try it...But it aint gonna be me.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This idea is just so friggin awesome, I can't even tell you. Dude, you could even have a trap floor, so if the mouse steps on it, he falls through into the water...see how long it takes him to learn that. And a spring that launches it into the water, too, if he steps on it...hahahah, boobie traps galore
> ...


Well, ya don't have to do it all elaborate all at once...make it a work in progress...if you make em real good you can friggin sell em one day to sick f*cks like us. Bahahahahahah


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

trap door? now you're just getting deeper into pavlovian conditioning... how long is it going to take him to learn that? you'll never know since as soon as he touches it once hes dead and you dont know if hes learned anything or happened to stumble onto it..

from a psychological viewpoint there are so many vantage points to look at this...

also, you dont wanna uses a styrofoam island, cause mice will scratch anything, and foam will just shread...polluting the water with foam is one thing, but i dont know how much foam a piranha can eat before he himself begins to float...

if you really wanted to do this you could conditon the mouse to not be afraid of the water and to know that his food is on the second island...ie. simulate the event in a 10gallon or something with a very very low water level and gradually increase the water as the mouse learns to cross the water for food... then when you put him on the real island above the ranas his fear will be significantly subdued as a result of the conditioning and you should be able to sit there and wait a few minutes before he'll willingly try for the food on the other island, since hes done it soo many times before without consequence.. thats HELLA work to do, but it'll significantly increase your chances of seeing the mouse get taken...

another thing you need to consider is whether the ranas will be able to kill the mouse if it leans over to drink...they may just bite his face but not be able to pull him in for some reason...the mouse may bleed to death on the island...thats a possibility...

and during this time i assume you wouldnt be feeding your ranas so that they'll be hungry enough to go for the mouse? well what if they decide to go for each other instead of the mouse? that would make this whole experiment very costly...moreso than could already be...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Aaaah, conditioning the mouse, I like that. You could also have goldfish in there so that the mouse learns that fish are not dangerous. You could end up liking the mouse as a pet, tho...lol


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Again...I'm not gonna go this far into it...Condtioning the rat(yes I decided I'd rather use a rat) and all that...This is not a full fledged scientific experiment or anything...Its just an idea I have...To see a more natural way of a piranha attacking as they would in the wild. Plus...It will be interesting to see how the rat behaves in this situation...I don't want him conditioned...I just want as a spur of the moment...Learn as he goes...If he gets eaten...Then he gets eaten.









If someone else wants to put forth the effort for an awesome expirement...And do all that other crazy stuff...I say go for it...I really would like to see a lot of people try this.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

put this guy in there hed kick some ass


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> put this guy in there hed kick some ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Nah man...Nothing can beat my p's!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

they are not in the wild and you cant duplicate in a aquarium.
wes


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> they are not in the wild and you cant duplicate in a aquarium.
> wes
> [snapback]1154292[/snapback]​


No....Are you serious? I really thought they were in the wild...Thanks soo much for claring up that confusion.









J/K man...I know...It's just a simple little idea to kind of replicate the wild...And when I say kind of...I mean barely...


----------



## reefer (Aug 3, 2005)

This could work. even has a ramp leading into the water:
http://petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=1383&...t=turtle+island


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The rat will sip water from the saftey of the island - you need to have his body exposed more...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> So I have been thinking about some interesting ways to feed my piranhas...and gots to wondering...What would be a cool way...Well one of my friends thought up this insane idea:
> 
> To get some kind of a floating rock...and have it sit in the middle of a tank...Sort of like an small island....On top of this rock...We put a mouse/rat, somethig like that...and some food...Basically...This will be the mouse's home...on this little island...BUT, everytime he goes to drink some of that "lake" water...He run the risk of a piranha jumping up and tearing his face off...Not to mention being dragged in and ripped apart.
> 
> ...


that is one of the greatest ideas i have ever heard i say go for it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> iam7617115 said:
> 
> 
> > pinchy said:
> ...


i think this will help u and i hope it does best regards to making it happen








http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1123874823316


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > I think your one sick f*ck. You called someone inhumane because his fish was dying and some1 suggested to wack it over the head to end its suffering. To even think this idea you have to be either extremly young and immature or a complete nutcase. If you go ahead with this, I hope the mouse/rat kills your p's.... You dont deserve em.
> ...


hopefully the mouse will polute your tank and prove to us all what a crap fish keeper you really are.
no respect for your fish or for that matter yourself.

i laugh at







your stupidity not your sickness


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1123874823316

this may help u


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1123874823316
> 
> this may help u
> [snapback]1154420[/snapback]​


This one definitely looks like it has potential...Thanks for the great link man.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

patriot said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Ex0dus said:
> ...


Again...Thank you for your compliments and your interest.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

J2, just do us all a favor and try and put your replies in one post, it makes it easier, and doesn't make you look like a post whore.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> J2, just do us all a favor and try and put your replies in one post, it makes it easier, and doesn't make you look like a post whore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're starting to be a real annoyance lately man...So I don't want to sit there and go through an entire thread...trying to copy and paste every damn quote and then give my reply...EXCUSE ME...That's why the "reply" button is there...So I don't have to go through and waste all this time trying to keep track of everything and edit it and make it look nice and neat...I just hit reply and I'm done...I'm sorry for not being as COOL as you.









This is MY TOPIC...so if you don't like whats going on in it...Why even bother posting anything?

You just proved that *YOU ARE THE POSTWHORE*...as you added abseloutely nothing to the topic at hand...So just leave.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

First off, I think you should starve the rat for a day or so before you put it into your tank so it dont shiit all over the island when you first put it in there.

Secondly, I dont understand why so many squares are trippin about feeding ur p's a rat in this manner. They're ur p's and you can do whatever the hell you want with em. Someone said earlier that it wont benefit ur p's by doing this...so the fuckk what, i dont think it benefits them by taking them outta the wild and putting them into an aquarium, but no one heres crying bout that.

Third, you should think about putting more than one in there. Maybe a whole bunch of mice instead of a single rat would increase the chances of seeing one get taken down into the water and devoured.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

q..how to show non piranha keepers that were not bloodthirsty inbreds?

a invent ways of killing a rat/mouse and video it!...wow.

may i long remain a square! better than having social retardation issues,i suggest u seek therapy and give up piranha "keeping".

didnt mommy love u? awwwwww.

of course this is only my personal view point


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

patriot said:


> q..how to show non piranha keepers that were not bloodthirsty inbreds?
> 
> a invent ways of killing a rat/mouse and video it!...wow.
> 
> ...


from what youre saying, i understand that youre either a pre-pubescent kid who spends too much time on the internet, or you have no friends. Suggesting such asinine things as seeking therapy begs me to judge that of you.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

like your piranha keeping you understand nothing.im not a teenager nor without friends infact your idea of myself is pretty close to what i would have discribed both yourself and the starter of this tread.

i think you keep piranha just to watch them eat and to brag to your friend .
piranha keepers already have a "what do you keep them for " reputation and i really believe that you and your kind bring down the whole hobby.

but you are entitled to your opinion and before you start getting nasty and obsene as you bound to due to lack of constructive argument please remember im entitled to mine.

"mmm..what shall i kill today"...sound familiar to you?


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

patriot said:



> like your piranha keeping you understand nothing.im not a teenager nor without friends infact your idea of myself is pretty close to what i would have discribed both yourself and the starter of this tread.
> 
> i think you keep piranha just to watch them eat and to brag to your friend .
> piranha keepers already have a "what do you keep them for " reputation and i really believe that you and your kind bring down the whole hobby.
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

patriot said:


> like your piranha keeping you understand nothing.im not a teenager nor without friends infact your idea of myself is pretty close to what i would have discribed both yourself and the starter of this tread.
> 
> i think you keep piranha just to watch them eat and to brag to your friend .
> piranha keepers already have a "what do you keep them for " reputation and i really believe that you and your kind bring down the whole hobby.
> ...


What makes you better then me? You think you know me? You think you know why I keep piranhas?

You don't know sh*t from your asshole...So I suggest you keep your mouth shut.

First of all, I keep piranhas for many different reasons...But yes...to watch them kill is one of them...Even so...How does this make YOU better than ME? It doesn't.

Secondly, What do Piranha's eat in the wild? They eat anything they can including alot of live foods, wether it be fish, amphibians, or mamals...So how is what I am doing wrong? Again, it isn't.

Just because you don't agree with it...Does not make me a child...or make what I am doing wrong...If you choose not to feed your piranhas live mice, or fish, etc...That's your choice...But don't sit here...And act like your better then me because of it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

patriot said:


> like your piranha keeping you understand nothing.im not a teenager nor without friends infact your idea of myself is pretty close to what i would have discribed both yourself and the starter of this tread.
> 
> i think you keep piranha just to watch them eat and to brag to your friend .
> piranha keepers already have a "what do you keep them for " reputation and i really believe that you and your kind bring down the whole hobby.
> ...


i dont want to start anything here but J2 knows much more than u. according to his skulls he is obsessed and u are just interested so i just wanted to point that out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah but skulls dont mean sh*t when it comes to experience with fish keeping.







It only means that you spend way too much time on the internet.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I never saw anyone say they were better than you. And PLEASE stop bringing up the whole 'wild diet' arguement... Chances are 99.9999% of reds kept in aquariums are captive breed for generations. Dont try to put a spin on your sadastic nature. This is 100% for your enjoyment. Just curious tho, does killing sh*t give you a woody? I ask cause Jeffery Damer in an interview said he used to get wood when he tortured and killed animals in him younger days. Sound familiar at all?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> yeah but skulls dont mean sh*t when it comes to experience with fish keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooo ok i see im srry for any inconvenience i have caused............btw how do u get more skulls?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> AKSkirmish said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but skulls dont mean sh*t when it comes to experience with fish keeping.
> ...


you can get more skulls by simply posting away.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

To many personal bashes in this thread, Like I said before you dont have to agree with anybody ever, but name calling and personal bashes and flames are not nessesary and against the rules.

I think this topic has runs it course


----------

